# Flightliner Chain Guards



## wheelbender6 (Oct 16, 2020)

Is the chain guard the same length on 24" and 26" Flightliners?
- My Flightliner is 24" and there is a chain guard for a 26" for sale on EBay.
The measurements provided by the seller make it look too long for my 24" Flightliner.


----------



## AndyA (Oct 17, 2020)

I just measured my 26" Flightliner. From the center of the crank to the hole on the seat tube where the chain guard is fastened measures 17-1/4". I'm pretty sure that a 24" bike would have a shorter chain guard. However, given the shape of these chain guards, you could cut a bit of the aft end, unless you were going for a higher level of authenticity.
Have fun!


----------

